# Via's Ocean--->Amtrak's Adirondack



## rrdude (Apr 22, 2010)

I suck at Trip Reports, but thought I'd at least post this musing:

IF YOU HAVEN'T RIDDEN A VIA RAIL LD TRAIN, *MAKE EVERY EFFORT TO DO SO!*

The Ocean is not Via's premier train, but it might as well have been. It clocked into Moncton, NB several minutes early, as usual according to the station staff.

But let me back up, the station itself is a MARVEL of what can be done with a rather old, utilitarian station. There were pix on the wall of B4 & after. The fact that Via takes the time and effort to make it "look" like a traditional train station, (but really it's just a rebuild of the old one, with new roof and fake "clock tower") says a lot. I'm not here to talk politics about Via vs. Amtrak, or Via vs. the Candadian politicos, just to say how impressed I was.

I lucked out, in that instead of the Renaissance equipment, # 15 chugged in with the old Budd Stainless set. Refurbed coaches, dome/lounge, diner, and sleepers. It was like going to a museum, except you got to ride on the equipment.

And EVERYthing worked. Yet the Via crew was apologetic, in that they felt the Stainless Set needed to go in for another refurb!

The crew, OMG the crew. I've ridden a LOT of trains in the USA, and no crew, not even the best Amtrak crew (and you _can_ luck out on Amtrak and get a complete crew that doesn't 'hate life') could hold a half-a-candle to this Via crew.

Attentive, polite-beyond-belief, and somewhat humorous. ALWAYS a smile.

#15 Departed Moncton, NB on time, and headed north towards the St. Laurence Seaway. We were on time virtually the entire trip. (just a tad tardy into Montreal, but PLENTY of time to catch Amtrak 68 southbound)

After a pleasant welcome from Abby, the SCA, I headed straight for the dome car, while daylight still allowed for some panoramic views. The windows were spotless, the carpet was clean, the chair upholstery was top-notch.

Why Amtrak doesn't spec out dome cars for every LD train is beyond me. DOMES will bring people to ride the train, and DOMES will bring them back. Having the ability to see forward, and behind you is just so far superior to the Superliner, that I cannot describe it in words.

Dinner was in the diner of course. Linen, glassware, china, just like the pre-Amtrak days. Steak, fresh veggies, salad, a glass of red wine, and a companion who spoke little English, gave the feel of riding an exclusive train on an overseas continent.

But the BEST was yet to come. While we riding on some pretty rough track for a while, jointed rail, and zipping along between 50 and 60, the ride was smooth. But I slept like a baby in my roomette. Via calls it a "Cabin for one".

I call it Nirvana. Wide, thick mattress, two comfortable pillows. It beats any bed I have ever ridden on on Amtrak. No comparison, none, nada, zilch. And it just slid right out, kind of like the old SlumberCoaches....

I snoozed like a drunk. Awakened a few times, saw plenty of snow on the forest floor, (there are a LOT of trees in New Brunswick) and drifted back off to sleep.

After a shower in a shower-stall that I could actually turn around in, with a decent size changing room, I headed for the dome, naturally. Hot coffee, a bright morning, and a couple of knowledgable Canadian rail fans made it a great morning to be a rail fan.

The three of us chatted for a while, then almost spontaneously headed up to the diner for breakfast, and more coffee.

Eggs, any way you like them, French Toast with an apple compote, _buttered_ whole grain bread, (toasted of course) beans, a sliver of ham, OJ in a "glass" glass, and I was taken back to the good ole days of railroad dining.

I could go on, but suffice to say, if you haven't tried Via LD because it "cost to much" or your "don't have your passport", CHUCK THE EXCUSES.

I'm planning on going back in the fall, to ride all the way from Halifax to Montreal, and then (with some luck) catch the Adirondack south, when it's sporting the Full-Length dome car, as #68 skirts the shore of Lake Champlain.

I like riding Amtrak, and will continue to do so, (Catching the Silver Star south to Raleigh on Sunday) but boy oh boy, will I try to work Via LD into my future travels.......


----------



## greatcats (Apr 23, 2010)

rrdude said:


> I suck at Trip Reports, but thought I'd at least post this musing:
> IF YOU HAVEN'T RIDDEN A VIA RAIL LD TRAIN, *MAKE EVERY EFFORT TO DO SO!*
> 
> The Ocean is not Via's premier train, but it might as well have been. It clocked into Moncton, NB several minutes early, as usual according to the station staff.
> ...



Your trip report does not tend to suck! I enjoyed reading it! I just posted one - good trip, but equipment not up to what you describe.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 23, 2010)

rrdude said:


> I suck at Trip Reports, but thought I'd at least post this musing:
> IF YOU HAVEN'T RIDDEN A VIA RAIL LD TRAIN, *MAKE EVERY EFFORT TO DO SO!*
> 
> The Ocean is not Via's premier train, but it might as well have been. It clocked into Moncton, NB several minutes early, as usual according to the station staff.
> ...


Ah, Canada and VIA! You are so right about VIA and Canadians!  (My late wife was from Ontario), sort of Americans from the old days, friendly,kind and courteous with a great work ethic! ("If it's worth doing, it's worth doing right!")  Ive always enjoyed my VIA trips, (still have the Ocean and the Canadian on the bucket list!)even the corridor trips are superior to most Amtrak trains, closest thing Ive seen is the CS/EB and Acela!) You are so right about using ther cost as an excuse not to go, in the winter during the off season there are times when the Canadian is cheaper than the EB or CZ or even the Card or LSL!!!

Ive ridden the Adirondack, it's a great ending to your trip across Canada, and Canada really knows how to do Business Class (used to be VIA1, think they changed the name? Great job, I'm envious!


----------



## NS VIA FAN (May 9, 2010)

rrdude said:


> ...........While we riding on some pretty rough track for a while, jointed rail, and zipping along between 50 and 60, the ride was smooth. But I slept like a baby in my roomette...............


CN is installing new ribbon rail on the Ocean’s route this summer. CN sold this track to a shortline railway about 12 years ago then bought it back last year. (CN’s mainline to Moncton is another route via Edmundston NB and is freight only)



rrdude said:


> I'm planning on going back in the fall, to ride all the way from Halifax to Montreal, and then (with some luck) catch the Adirondack south, when it's sporting the Full-Length dome car, as #68 skirts the shore of Lake Champlain.


Come back and sample the Renaissance equipment + "Park Car" (Budd - Dome Sleeper Observation) in Touring Class on the Ocean from Halifax to Montreal until Thanksgiving Monday, Oct. 11/10.

Right now you can book single occupancy of a deluxe double bedroom (private washroom & shower in your room) for $315. (meals included)

Hopefully the Dome will be on the Adirondack in early October so you could ride both……would certainly make a nice trip!


----------

